# P seeting and Smoke Stack



## mpkelley20 (Jun 2, 2019)

I am still new to all this pellet smoker stuff.  I am learning thanks to all of you but still have questions.  I know a lot here hate "pellet poopers" but this is the first grill I have owned where I have not messed anything up food wise.  It is a perfect grill style for me.

I have the Pit Boss 1100 Pro series.  I have only used preset temps like 225 to 250 range for my beef/pork/chicken.  It gives good smoke flavor for me but was wondering about the P-Setting and if adjusting the smoke stack does anything.

First, the P setting.  As I understood it in the manual, this setting only works in the smoke setting which I only use for startup.  I have never smoked anything on this setting.  A lot of people have raved about the p-setting option but when will I ever use this?  What am I smoking at 180 degrees or so?  Or, am I misunderstanding what it does and it still works in higher temp settings but can only be adjusted under smoke?

Second, does the smoke stack do anything or does it not matter if I have it wide open or closed?  My temp swings seem in line with what others have with this grill and the internal temps seem somewhat in line.  My center and right side are within 5 degrees but my left side is much lower.  For instance at 225, at its peak the left side might be 210 and the middle and right can reach 260.  Not sure if adjusting the smoke stack deals with airflow somehow. 

My food has not suffered.  So I cannot complain.  Just trying to understand all this for when I start to get more adventurous and decide to do a brisket.

Thanks


----------



## mike243 (Jun 2, 2019)

I haven't played with the smoke stack but the P setting will run the unit cooler if it is set higher than the 4 thats preset and it will smolder more at the lower temps so a little more smoke , screwed all the way down on the cap its even with the top of the pipe so not much blocking the exit, may mess around with it next time I fire it up to smoke something


----------



## mpkelley20 (Jun 2, 2019)

When you say it will run the unit cooler, are you talking at higher preset temps like 225 and 250 or is the p setting only working when the dial is turned to smoke?  And other than cheeses, fish and jerky, what do you cook on the smoke setting?  If nothing, and the p setting is only relevant to the smoke setting on dial then that feature really isn't useful, right?


----------



## mike243 (Jun 2, 2019)

My P setting only works in smoke and the higher the number the cooler it runs, set at the default 4 it runs at 170 very consistently, i think 5 runs about 165 for a low


----------



## JackB (Jun 21, 2019)

The P number is the control indicator for auger run time only and while you would expect shorter run times (higher P numbers) to yield lower temperatures that relationship may vary with other factors; ambient temp/humidity, pellet type & quality, lid openings. 
But normally you can expect a lower temp at higher P number settings. I have just started playing with the P number as I hope to get longer smoke periods with the Smoke setting. 220 degrees F is not a good smoking temperature for me as it seems the meat cooks too quickly.
As far as smoke stack goes, it's mostly an ornament on forced air cookers. A balanced draft system would be terrific where the fan is variable speed and then a stack damper would be a significant tool. Hopefully someone will provide an aftermarket auger / fan PID controller.


----------



## JackB (Jun 21, 2019)

mike243 said:


> My P setting only works in smoke and the higher the number the cooler it runs, set at the default 4 it runs at 170 very consistently, i think 5 runs about 165 for a low


Mike, are you in the north? In summer temps on the Gulf Coast the smoke temperature range is it closer to 200-200 at P 4.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 21, 2019)

I was going to post that was what mine was running when it was cooler lol running about 195 on 6 now,reckon I will have to write the outside temps down


----------



## mike243 (Jun 21, 2019)

my 3 outdoor camera's are reading 95 so not loosing much heat due to temps


----------



## jac63 (Jun 21, 2019)

On my 3 month old Pit Boss 820FB the manual seems to indicate that the P setting works at all control settings. I know I was experiencing wide temp swings when using presets like 225 or 250. I have been playing with the P setting and have noticed the temp ranges to be much tighter. The trade off is less smoke at lower P settings. The pic below is from my owners manual.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 21, 2019)

mine is a year old and will only work in smoke,they reengineered them, somebody posted awhile back that theirs would adjust in temps also, I aint lucky enuf to have the newer lol


----------



## jac63 (Jun 21, 2019)

mike243 said:


> mine is a year old and will only work in smoke,they reengineered them, somebody posted awhile back that theirs would adjust in temps also, I aint lucky enuf to have the newer lol


I wondered if they had made a change. 

I like to run mine on "smoke" for a while then change to a preset with the P setting lowered to keep a pretty tight temp range. Took me a while to understand how to run it like that but it works great. I was pretty disappointed initially with the temp swings but eventually I figured it out. Best food I've ever made coming off the Pit Boss now.


----------



## mike243 (Jun 22, 2019)

Yes they made a change in the controller since mine was made, sounds like the new is more versatile , still love mine though


----------

